# Being a millionaire is no longer a big deal



## debodun (Jun 22, 2014)

Up until the 1980's being a millionaire in America was a financial achievement. Nowadays a person isn't considered Forbes material unless they are a billionaire.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 22, 2014)

Inflation.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 22, 2014)

By God, I'd like to give it a try.:yes:


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 22, 2014)

Pappy said:


> By God, I'd like to give it a try.:yes:




Me too .. I say it would be a *big deal* around here.


----------

